# 34" wiper



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Just wanted to show Doboy what he missed out on.....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

nice fish! Those wipers are a lot of fun. They like to bite lips off cranks! You will probably be getting some of the griggs/oshay stockers. They stocked em in spring 09 (not sure what size) and are topping out about 19-20" right now. I can only imagine the fight a 34" puts up. Unfortunately I think they are done stocking them in central ohio.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rivarat said:


> Just wanted to show Doboy what he missed out on.....
> 
> 
> WOW! NICE,,, WHO CAUGHT IT???
> ...


----------

